# Best Stand Mixer , Assistent for me (AKA: DLX, Magic Mill)



## grampa knuckles (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wandering what everyone uses for making bread.

I use an Assistent, think mine is called a DLX or they were Magic Mills to, all the same just different names, but now they are all using the original name again Assistent . Sweden makes them, its one tough machine, I can do up to 18 cups of flour which is nice, I used to just use it for bread and the meat attachment for making sausage but now want to grind my own grain and maybe even make oatmeal with the flaker attachment. Does any one else do that.I bought mine from States but noticed there are places in Canada that have it. Its at www.jalyns.ca.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Grampa Knuckles- welcome to Chef Talk.

I'm moving your question to the Cooking Equipment forum. YOu might also try doing a search in that forum for some recent discussions about bread-making equipment. This topic pops up regularly.

Have a look around, and when you get a chance, come on back to the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself if you'd like. We look forward to your contributions to the community, and hope you find the members here to be helpful.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------

